

Ask HN: Can you recommend a good free CRM? - lionheart

My company has been looking for a good CRM solution, preferably hosted and haven't been very happy with the ones that we've seen.<p>Does anybody know of a good one, free or low-cost, that we can start out with?
======
mhendrick
I've been using <http://karmacrm.com> and I like it so far. A little minimal
on functionality, but good for now (and for free). Not yet sure how I'll feel
when they try to convert me to a paid account(which they've disclosed up front
is on the way sometime soon).

------
ordinaryman
I have been building one : <http://crm.ifreetools.com> \- Currently in Alpha,
but includes core modules.

You can also create a simple tool yourself, to match your requirements using
<http://creator.ifreetools.com>

Applies for both CRM & Creator : \- Free (ad-supported). \- Works with Google
Accounts or Google Apps user accounts. \- Hosted over Google App Engine,
custom deployment available. \- Can be mapped to your sub-domain using Google
Apps, for free.

------
robertmrangel
Did you try SugarCRM?

